# What Is The ID of this Fork



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

The last quiz was easy so this one should present more of a challenge as you guys are becoming quite proficient at identifying the fork woos presented. 
Prize to the winner a small Caymanite slab.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

white oak :iono: (why am i guessing? i hate guessing ! i suk at it ! :shakehead: :sorry: )


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It's a Truffula fork from the far side of York or maybe it is that which makes a wine bottle cork!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Willow


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry guys, you are very cold!


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Magnolia?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Is it from your trip Stateside or from the Caymans?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Cayman Islands Ash, but available in the tropics.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Apple


----------



## kubys (Mar 28, 2012)

I think that it is some fruit tree. Maybe plum?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry folks no winner as yet. You are getting warmer, it is from a fruit tree and grows in the Tropics and sub Tropics.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Guava.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Carambola?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Not Guava or Carambola, this is a tough one even if I say so myself, but you guys have a way of surprising me.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

(im back to fail again-) avocado


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

Fig tree


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Dr J

Breadfruit?


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Burseraceae


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

pawpaw


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Wrong again, you guys are getting colder


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

My apologies guys, it is not from a fruit tree. However , you are all still wrong but since I gave a wrong hint I will give you another , a close relative was presented before.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Wild guess Dragon tree


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Not being up on my Freud, I can't make a good guess on either the ID, the EGO, or SUPEREGO of that fork.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

ironwood ? was thinking seagrape but i think thats a fruit tree


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Rose.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Saba Nut


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

None of the above. A very close relative was presented in a previous ID quiz!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Primavera?


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Pine?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Laurel


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

magnolia


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Cashew?


----------



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

Chesnut ?


----------



## Combat Col (Mar 26, 2013)

Macadamia ?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Shamrock?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Still no winner, hint, the name of the relative referred to had a two word name, like Wild Tamarind, and Tamarind . This one is a one word name. BB, Ash, and others, you guys know your trees name it.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Almond


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Not almond!


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

ima sit the rest of this out lol. you were right dr j you picked a goodun


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

When you guys wish to shout Uncle I will tell you. Last hint, the name I last word of a two word name.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Cedar


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

*Calabash*


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

*Jabillo*


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

*Plumeria*


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

could i get away with more dunno wood?lol


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

As many as you wish.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

ivy, holly, Illicium this has been on my mind Alot lol


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Are you guys ready for the identification ?


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, I'm stumped.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

yup


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

delonix regina Carambola

Camphor


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

lol for the road


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gumbo limbo


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Neem?

Hibiscus?

Bougainvillea?

Scaevola?

Casuarinas?

Just a few random guesses of species from around those parts.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Two words with a name? * Wax Myrtle*


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

No, the answer is one word! The name of the close relative has two words.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok, the name is BUTTONWOOD ..


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well button up my head and call me a knuckle. Whodda thunk it? Good one Dr. J


----------



## Gex1983 (Dec 11, 2011)

bah you said it was a fruit tree, the button wood in the keys dont have fruit, and the bark is more course.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

If you read again, you will notice that I said I was sorry that I made a mistake and that it was NOT A FRUIT TREE . I do not know about where you live but we have two varieties of Buttonwood here, the Silver, and the green which is the common Buttonwood. Sorry for your disappointment. Also I do not appreciate being called a liar!


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Top of page 2 is where he said it. It was fun trying to identify even if we did not get it lol makes us look up different species of trees out there.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes sir, I've learned more about sub tropical tress and shrubs and enjoyed it also. I guess you have imports in the Cayman's also Dr.J, and that makes it all the more interesting. The Ficus Aurea is an especially amazing tree. Have you tried that wood also?


----------



## Gex1983 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey I made a honest mistake. No intention of calling you a liar.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

It's wood.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

It has no ID (Inside Diameter), it's solid.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Id from inner bark to center


----------

